# Made redundant and going travelling ?



## shellie_13 (6 May 2009)

Hi - I am being made redundant in July after 10 years and will get a decent pay-off. I am considering spending some time travelling but like everyone on here, being unemployed is a whole new experience and I am totally out of date in terms of benefits and entitlements.

What is the impact if I don't claim Job Seeker's allowance until a couple of months after my redundancy date?
What is the impact if I claim it for a couple of months and then cease for a couple of months due to travelling time? Is there an impact to my entitlement to JB during the period when I return and I'm looking for work in Ireland?


----------



## Squonk (6 May 2009)

Depending on your redundancy payment there is a period of disqialification. Could this  match with your travels?

[broken link removed]

Amount of Redundancy Payment Period of Disqualification 
€50,000.00 - €55,000 1 Week 
€55,000.01 - €60,000 2 Weeks 
€60,000.01 - €65,000 3 Weeks 
€65,000.01 - €70,000 4 Weeks 
€70,000.01 - €75,000 5 Weeks 
€75,000.01 - €80,000 6 Weeks 
€80,000.01 - €85,000 7 Weeks 
€85,000.01 - €90,000 8 Weeks 
€90,000.01 and over 9 Weeks


----------



## shellie_13 (6 May 2009)

Thanks for that. Useful website.
Not sure if the timing will work out.
I may look for work now and if nothing happens, go travelling in January.
What happens if I start the claim for JB in July - then go away for 3 months in 2010? 
Can I resume my JB claim when I return ? Or go straight to a means tested JA (if even entitled to it because I broke my PRSI contributions ) ?


----------



## Berni (6 May 2009)

The section here on claim linking would apply.  If there are less than 6 months between your claims, the second one should be treated as a continuation of the first.

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/OperationalGuidelines/Pages/jb_jobseekben.aspx#part6


----------



## shellie_13 (6 May 2009)

Thanks Berni - very helpful !


----------



## dontaskme (9 May 2009)

shellie_13 said:


> Thanks for that. Useful website.
> Not sure if the timing will work out.
> I may look for work now and if nothing happens, go travelling in January.
> What happens if I start the claim for JB in July - then go away for 3 months in 2010?
> Can I resume my JB claim when I return ? Or go straight to a means tested JA (if even entitled to it because I broke my PRSI contributions ) ?



 not sure where you want to go travelling, but it is allowed to transfer your jb to another European country to enable you to look for work there for up to three months. Terms and conditions apply. Look on the eures website for more info or ask your swo.


----------



## scottledeuce (26 May 2009)

dontaskme said:


> not sure where you want to go travelling, but it is allowed to transfer your jb to another European country to enable you to look for work there for up to three months. Terms and conditions apply. Look on the eures website for more info or ask your swo.



This Eures thing sounds very interesting, There is no country specific info on their website or welfare.ie.

Does anyone have any experience regards applying for this and the conditions attached??


----------



## Welfarite (26 May 2009)

scottledeuce said:


> This Eures thing sounds very interesting, There is no country specific info on their website or welfare.ie.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience regards applying for this and the conditions attached??


 
Happy reading!


----------



## Bronte (26 May 2009)

scottledeuce said:


> This Eures thing sounds very interesting, There is no country specific info on their website or welfare.ie.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience regards applying for this and the conditions attached??


 
You have to get a form from the dole office, I believe it comes from Dublin An E106 I think it was called.  When you go to the new country you will have to find out what the equivelent to a dole office is there.  Remember they don't speak English everywhere.  Another handy thing to bring is the health board medical scheme in the EU, E111 but now called something else.


----------



## Welfarite (26 May 2009)

Bronte said:


> You have to get a form from the dole office, I believe it comes from Dublin An E106 I think it was called. When you go to the new country you will have to find out what the equivelent to a dole office is there. Remember they don't speak English everywhere. Another handy thing to bring is the health board medical scheme in the EU, E111 but now called something else.


 

E303 is the form. You must 'sign on' abroad within seven days. There is now a EHIC card (same size as credit card) that you briong to prove health cover.


----------



## scottledeuce (26 May 2009)

Thanks for the info, 

Eventually....I found what I was looking for on that page


----------



## Welfarite (26 May 2009)

scottledeuce said:


> Thanks for the info,
> 
> Eventually....I found what I was looking for on that page


 

Sorry, should have said Part 10 applied. Pity the poor staff who have to interpret the whole document when deciding claims! And people ask why it takes so long to get paid!!


----------

